# Consistantly Inconsistant.



## Hacman (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi All. I'm new to golf and this is my first post. I was just curious. Is it normal to learn a golf swing, hit the ball perfectly straight and long, then totally have it disappear as fast as it came? Thats what I've been dealing with since trying to learn this game over the past month and a half. My first two trys after lots of range practice were a 114 and a 119. To give you an example of my problem, when I shot the 114, my front nine score was 49 followed by a 65 on the next nine. My game left me at the first turn and never came back. 

My wife as suggested lessons for a birthday gift, turning 40, ouch. I told her I'd love lessons but at the rate I'm going now, I might retain 10% of what I learn, if that.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Lessons never hurt, as long as your dealing with one thing at a time and not ten different things at once. Go see a pro and get the basics down, grip, stance and so forth.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, as a new golfer you will be wildly inconsistent. A lot of that is you do not have a very effecient swing and it requires a lot of timing in order to hit a shot well. As the round goes on and you begin to tire or lose focus your shots will get worse. Having proper fundamentals is a must if you want to improve. Get the lessons.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, get the lessons..you will inconsistant when you first start, but that wil improve with time.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

One of the things you can do for yourself, over and above the lessons, try to develop a consistent shot routine. Check your target from behind the ball before taking up address. Aim the club face at your target before stepping into the address position. Set your feet parallel to the target line, make sure your belt buckle, and shoulders are all on the same plane along that target line. Ingrain the address routine, so that you do it automatically, you shouldn't be thinking about anything but the target when you start your swing. Above all else take those lessons. 

Del


----------



## Hacman (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will get the lessons and most likely continue them as needed. I think I'm gona have work on the mental aspect as well, to fight the frustration levels that come with this game.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Just stay positive, and don't let the course defeat tyour will..just remeber with every bad shot, comes one really good one later on, just keep your cool on the course, and you'll do alright.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The thing to remember with any sport is that you must practice A LOT when learning it. The reason for this is that your muscles are not accustomed to the moves the sport requires. This is especially true for golf. Practice a lot and get your muscles in shape to do what they need to do for the golf swing. What you're going through is totally normal.

As for the golf lessons, a definite yes, but don't practice any less just because you have a teacher, practice even more to ingrain what your teacher... teaches you.

Good Luck!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just remember, every shot you hit is another little nugget of information that your muscles store away. That's why some people can routinely break par even if they've never taken a lesson. Eventually, your body will figure out what works and what doesn't.

Another potential explenation for your blow-up round: As an inexperienced golfer, you didn't expect to shoot 49. On the back nine, your expectations were way too high, and you probably got pretty upset if you weren't living up to them.

A simple fix. Don't have any expectations. This doesn't mean stop trying or caring. Just forget about results for the 2 seconds it takes to swing a golf club, make the best effort you can, and accept what happens. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

